# أنــــتَ طــريقــي يا ربي!!!!!



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

*أنــــتَ طــريقــي يا ربي!!!!!*​ 





​ 
ربـّـي أنــتَ طــريقـــي  فـــي معـــاثـــر الحيـــاة​ 
ربـّـي أنــتَ رفيقــــي  عنـــدَ ســــاعَـــةِ المَمـــات​ 
​ 
أنــتَ وَحـــدَكَ  دعَـــوت،  أنــــت وحـــدَكَ رجـــوتْ​ 
أنــتَ غـــايَـــةُ  المُنـــى أنـــتَ مَصــــدَرُ الهَـنـــــا​ 
​ 
أنــــتَ نـــارٌ لقلبـــي  أنـــــتَ أيضــــاً نسيــــــم​ 
أنــــتَ هَـــديٌ  لـــدربــــي أنــــتَ فَجــــريَ الوَسيـــــم​ 




​ 
أنــتَ وَحـــدَكَ  دعَـــوت،  أنــــت وحـــدَكَ رجـــوتْ​ 
أنــتَ غـــايَـــةُ  المُنـــى أنـــتَ مَصــــدَرُ الهَـنـــــا​ 
​ 
أعضُـــدِ  المُـــوجَعيــــنَ ســــاعِـــدِ اليــــائسيـــــن​ 
اشبـــــعِ  الجــــائعيـــــن  أرجِـــــع الخـــــاطئيــــن​ 




​ 
أنــتَ  وَحـــدَكَ  دعَـــوت،  أنــــت وحـــدَكَ رجـــوتْ​ 
أنــتَ غـــايَـــةُ  المُنـــى أنـــتَ مَصــــدَرُ الهَـنـــــا​
​
​ 

 			أرسلْ روحَكَ







 			أرسلْ روحَكَ أيُّها المسيحْ 

 			فَيَتَجدَّدَ وجهُ الأرضْ







 			إنّ الروحَ يُصلّي فِيكُمْ 

 			بأنَّاتٍ لا تُوصَـفْ

 			أرسلْ روحَكَ أيُّها المسيحْ 

 			فَيَتَجدَّدَ وجهُ الأرضْ







 			روحُ  الـرَّبِّ 

 			يُرَفـرفُ علـى الميــاه

 			أرسلْ روحَكَ أيُّها المسيحْ 

 			فَيَتَجدَّدَ وجهُ الأرضْ







 			إنَّ الروحَ يَشهَدُ مَعَ أرواحِنا 

 			بأننَّا أبناءُ الله

 			أرسلْ روحَكَ أيُّها المسيحْ 

 			فَيَتَجدَّدَ وجهُ الأرضْ








​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*اميييييييييييين*
*صلاة جميلة اوى بجد ياكليمو*​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا كليموووووووووووووووو +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 
مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كليمووو صلاة جميلة اووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

M a r i a m

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> ربـّـي أنــتَ طــريقـــي فـــي معـــاثـــر الحيـــاة
> 
> 
> ربـّـي أنــتَ رفيقــــي عنـــدَ ســــاعَـــةِ المَمـــات​


*احبها جدا اخي كليمو...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*ميرسي الك...*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع الصلاه الجميله يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هيرووووووووو



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> إنّ الروحَ يُصلّي فِيكُمْ
> 
> بأنَّاتٍ لا تُوصَـفْ
> 
> ...


*
آميييييييييييين

أشكرك استاذى 
صلاة كلماتها فى غاية الروحانية
الرب يفرح قلبك دايماً*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو تربو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

